# Knitting personality test...



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

This site seemed interesting, this little test was fun & they have lots of other things on here.

http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


----------



## kraftykaren (Mar 4, 2013)

just done test results were pretty much spot on for me ,thanks for sharing


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you, that was fun and it pegged me to a tee.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Interesting!


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Interesting site...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Waif (Jan 2, 2013)

Artistic Knitter here!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, very interesting. I'm a Contented knitter.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm a logical knitter


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yes, very interesting. I'm a Contented knitter.


and me


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> and me


^5, girlfriend!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

DH just went into fits of laughter, it says I'm a logical knitter, well I am I like to see how everything fits together, how it works. DH insists I'm the least logical person he knows??


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oooh, I'm a contented knitter  thanks for sharing it was fun


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> ^5, girlfriend!


wow, does that mean "high five" ? if so I will be stealing these symbols


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Contented knitter!! That is me!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm the contented knitter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Go figure a graphics designer would be an artistic knitter!
They have me pegged.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> wow, does that mean "high five" ? if so I will be stealing these symbols


Yep... you guessed it correctly. You're welcome to use it. *^_^*


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Waif said:


> Artistic Knitter here!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

It's nice to know that I'm a contented knitter!!! I am happy knitting :0)


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well it summed me up quite well and yes I'm an 'artistic knitter'


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yes, very interesting. I'm a Contented knitter.


Me also.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter fits me to a tee.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Just as I expected: logical knitter! That was fun


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

speni said:


> i'm a logical knitter


Me too :lol:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Logical knitter - that's me. 
Thanks for the link


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Logical. Yeah, it fits.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am logical. I think I knew that since I frog everything at least twice.....


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

vershi said:


> Me too :lol:


Me three


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

The Contented Knitter... HA! I can't even decide on a pattern anymore!


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Waif said:


> Artistic Knitter here!


...me, too


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I am a contented knitter as well. True


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a Contented Knitter! I don't understand the wording on that one since I'm a novice and new or difficult patterns make me anxious! :shock:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

speni said:


> i'm a logical knitter


Me To


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you Bookmarking--it did not quite get me correct but thats ok maybe my answers do not match my personality


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Im contented too!!!!


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Waif said:


> Artistic Knitter here!


me too


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm another contented knitter.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Peg me as a logical knitter and that's right.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This was fun! I'm a logical knitter.. Why am I not surprised. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Apparently I'm a "contented knitter" so that makes me happy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I am an Artistic knitter, too. I never knew that!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

speni said:


> i'm a logical knitter


Me, too.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, Slye. I is very true, lol.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yes, very interesting. I'm a Contented knitter.


Me, too. I was surprised, too, because of some of my answers.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This was fun, apparently I'm a Logical Knitter.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Creative knitter here. I have yet to work a pattern exactly as written...I seem to always change something. I also love reading patterns but when I have something in my head and can't find a pattern I set down and chart it out. I usually works out like I was thinking. I swear yarn talks to me and tells me what it wants to be. Crazy


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, that's me to a T.


----------



## FroggerFaith (Jun 14, 2011)

It seems I am also a Logical Knitter. Thanks for posting the test.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Artistic knitter yea I think that is me


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

It thinks I'm an artistic knitter, and here I thought I was contented.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> It thinks I'm an artistic knitter, and here I thought I was contented.


Me too.


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

Nailed me. I am a contented knitter.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

contented knitter


----------



## Semisweet (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only contented knitter out there! I thought it was because I'm just learning-- love it!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Test was fun, Slye, and pretty much right about me as a knitter. Thanks for posting the website.  :thumbup:


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yes, very interesting. I'm a Contented knitter.


Me too - I love being just contented.


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

Contented knitter for me! Totally got me!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

It hit me right on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter, but I already knew that! As I knit for fun, relaxation, and am totally addicted to it.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Logical knitter!


----------

